# (Full) Butts Co Trophy Deer Club



## hdq 7900 (Mar 8, 2016)

Lease is full, thanks for all the interest.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Mar 16, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like a nice place to hunt...


----------



## Trevor pitts (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey just a rabbit hunter looking for a place to hunt after deer season 2 months only be willing to pay 400. For y'all's food plots etc. Give me a call if interested 678.920.4074


----------



## Trevor pitts (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey just a rabbit hunter looking for a place to hunt after deer season be willing to pay 400 for 2 months to hunt. Give me a call if interested like to see the property 678.920.4074


----------



## hdq 7900 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks southern draw, I have leased the property for 15 years now and have enjoyed every season.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Mar 21, 2016)

I used to hunt in club of of Hwy 23 and railroad tracks by a Box Plant. Close to BB Deer Processing. Had an old barn that buzzards would nest in every spring, we used to camp at the barn.


----------



## hdq 7900 (Mar 29, 2016)

My lease is off hwy 16


----------



## hdq 7900 (Apr 3, 2016)

One membership left


----------



## Muddygirl123 (May 13, 2016)

Do u still have an opening?


----------

